# clown



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a mating pair of nemo  clowns in my 90 gal tank that I have just started up. now the mating pair have been in this tank for about 4 years. I bought the tank from someone. I also have a nemo clown in my 75 gal reef tank, but I feel I have to many fish in that tank. to much waist. so I would like to move the single nemo clown into the 90 gal tank. Also the 90 gal tank only has one anenomy. the mating pair love to play in it. it is not very large

What do you think?
Will they all me happy?
Will all 3 use the anenomy?
Will the mating pair still mate?

Roger


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A mating pair will obviously defend the anemone as their territory. A 90 gallons will however allow the single clown to escape the aggression if ever it erupts. Remember, a pair will obviously treat an anemone as their home and territory so it is not possible that three of them will live together in an anemone.
Sounds like your clowns are _Amphiprion ocellaris_.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

In the wild many clowns will reside in the same anemone. Luck be on your side.... I wouldn't recomend it, but like anything within the hobby it might just work. I've seen many a single clown kill any other clown introduced into it's 200g tank, but then again I knew one guy with 4 adult occellaris or false percs, not "nemos".


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for your info I put Nemo because I don't know what ones they are occellaris or false percs. I know one has a thinker strip then the other but I can't tell the difference.

Roger


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

what if I was to add a second anenomy into the tank so they both had there own home?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

My 2 maroons claim every (3) anemone in my tank as their own. Lucky they are a pair. So that might not be the end all answer. I'd suggest if you really want to try it to be ready to net the new comer out.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

My 2 yellow striped claim the same one, but I think, they became a pair now.


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

I would say as caferacermike says. Just be ready to backup & get the guy out. It could go great though. Getting another anemone doesn't mean it will host with it. Also they'll host with some corals. I have a tomato clown that hosted with a trachyphyllia geoffrey brain for a couple of weeks, but now has been hosting candy cane colony for a while now.


----------

